# Rabbits in Hats!



## Haley (Jan 4, 2007)

Okay, I know some of you (Soooska *hint hint*) have some great pics of your bunnies dressed up in fancy hats.

Heres mine:












Now lets see yours!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's Daisy Mae

Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2007)

Buttercup


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2007)

Buttercup's Birthday picture


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2007)

New Years Buttercup


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2007)

Daisy Mae's Xmas


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 5, 2007)

Wilbur & Jackie's Xmas


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2007)

:great:Great Pics Susan! You are so creative and always manage to get the best photos of your babies!!

Anyone else have pics of their bunnies in hats?


----------



## Greta (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's Butterscotch in his SantaBunny hat.Benjamin wouldn't stay still long enough for a picture, or there wouldbe one of him, too.


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 5, 2007)

Apollo's Halloween witch hat:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 5, 2007)




----------



## Pipp (Jan 5, 2007)

:nicethread


----------



## Haley (Jan 5, 2007)

Great Pics everyone! Keep em coming 

Sas, when do we get to see pics of the Santa hats Greta made for your crew?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Greta (Jan 7, 2007)

*MyBoyHarper wrote:*


>


:laugh:that's just too cute!


----------



## myLoki (Jan 9, 2007)

Loki is truly *Texas *born and *Texas *bred!



One Lone Bunny against the world!






Loki is a diehard Texas Rangers fan!






t and Loki


----------



## Haley (Jan 9, 2007)

Love the cowboy hat! :great:


----------



## Charliesangel888 (Jan 9, 2007)

Oliver loves his hats:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi here's a couple of pictures of Buttercup inthe BlueHat.





Susan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's the second, notice how I hid the yellow flower.




Susan


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 11, 2007)

I took this picture of Whitnee for the photocontest at last year's Dutch Nationals. IT didn't win but it was surecute. Yes there's a bunny under there...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 11, 2007)

JAK, that picture is adorable.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Not quite a bunny wearing a hat, but certainly a rabbit in a hat 




(click to see bigger)


----------



## Haley (Jan 24, 2007)

aww look at that face! And that foot! So cute


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Umm, I just found an error with the picture, I'll repost it.


----------

